# FISHING TIP # 327. FISHING SCENTED LURES OR BAITED JIGS.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>*Fishing scented lures or jigs tipped with bait.* (FISHING TIP # 327) Stern anchor. Drop the lure beside the yak with the bail open or reel out of gear. When you feel the lure hit bottom, lift it back up about a foot and hold for a second then drop it, allowing extra line as needed. Repeat-repeat-repeat. Fish the lure backwards, down current as far as you can feel what it is doing. If you need to fish further, let out a little scope in your anchor line rather than fishing a longer line. 

Ok, you get hung. What to do? I have a couple of large, round bobbers (those found floating do just fine) with a snap-swivel attached. Snap it to your line and let it drift down current. Let out a little line and allow the bobber to get down current past your jig. When it can go no further, SNATCH. This generally frees your jig. The hot orange real CORK Floats are my favorite.

When I am fishing this way, I use 8# test mono and use my home made splitshot jigs. I lose lots of jigs but they only cost a dime apiece. Using mono rather than braid saves a lot of time with re-rigging. 

This works especially well when you have folks who cannot cast. These folks are better off with spinning gear because they might forget to thumb a baitcaster when they set the hook. 

I can fish 2 rods at the same time this way. When I get a bite on one, I stick the other rod in a holder. Some days I am deadly on Flounders.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Now that "bobber " snag removal tip is a great idea! 

I wish I'd thought of that.....


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip...Will have to try the bobber technique!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

One more thing that is probably obvious to most folks. Jig weight will vary due to depth and current. You gotta keep in contact with the bottom.

Snagless Splitshot jig.










http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/


----------

